# Can you please ID this for me



## Wvufishies (Nov 11, 2014)

The white is throwing me off, if you can help me id would be great thanks.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

It is one of the varieties of _Epipremnum aureum_, commonly called philodendron, pothos, or devil's ivy.


----------

